# FELIS BRITANNICA Winners Show Today



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

I am thirlled to bits for my mum today 

She set off last night with 4 of our 6 that had qualified for the FIFE Winers Show held today in Milton Keynes

All of our cats have done themselves very proud indeed 

Ziva - EX2
Honey - EX2
Finn - EX1, Best In Variety

Annabelle our eldest has rendered us all speachless as at only her second show she has come home with :

EX1
Nomination
CAP
Best Female Neuter In the Show
Best Overall Neuter In the Show :thumbup:

What a day mum has had and i know that she will be driving home tonight with the biggest smile on her face ever 

Congratulations mum and to our two wonderful breeders


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Congratulations, you must be thrilled :thumbup: 
I saw some photos you posted recently, all of your cats were gorgeous, I particularly liked Finn


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Well done those cats!! 

I have only been to GCCF shows, so have no idea what FIFE awards mean. What does EX/EX1 mean?


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

Thats a great result!! well done to your Mum,bet she is really pleased with those fab results!

Izzie


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you we are both thrilled.

On mum's arrival home and once the cats were settled again she was showing me all of the awards the cats had won and we werethrilled to learn Annabelle also recieved a CAP award which if a cat recieves 3 or more they can become a Premier which is the neuter's version of a Champion :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

BSH said:


> Well done those cats!!
> 
> I have only been to GCCF shows, so have no idea what FIFE awards mean. What does EX/EX1 mean?


I have had to look this up as i am very new to showing cats.

Taken from the Aristocats Guide

*Scoring*
Each cat is scored out of 100 points on how closely it meets its breed standard (although you are not told what score your cat receives). To receive an 'Excellent' rating the cat must score 88, 'Very Good' needs 76 and 'Good' needs 61. Hence the winning cat in a class receives 'Ex1' (or 'VG1' or 'G1'), second will get 'Ex2', etc. In reality a cat that fails to get at least 'Ex' on more than one occasion is probably not really a show qualty cat.

*Titles*
Adults winning their class (and whom the judge feels merit it) can be awarded certificates towards FIFe titles.

In the open class, the winner may be awarded a CAC (CAP for neuters) - winning 3 of these makes a cat a Champion (Premier for neuters).

They then move up a class and compete for CACIBs/CAPIBs - 5 are needed to become an International Champion/Premier.

Then 7 CAGCIBs/CAGPIBs will make the cat a Grand International Champion/ Premier.

And finally - it's 10 CACEs/ CAPEs to become a European Champion/Premier. Phew!

The judge can award a Prize of Honour (POH) certificate to any cat that has attained EC/EP.

Notes:

the numbers of certificates needed for each title is for the UK only; the requirements are slightly different on the continent.

To claim a title: the cat must be registered with FIFe and all relevant reports & certificates should be sent, with its FIFe pedigree & fee, to your club.

*Best In Variety*
Once all cats in that group of that breed have been judged in their classes, they are judged together for Best in Variety (BIV). There needs to be a minimum of three each of cats, kittens, juniors and neuters for a BIV to be awarded, although all except the neuters can be combined to make up the numbers if necessary. Neuters are always done separately.

*Nomination*
When the judge has seen all the cats in a category, (s)he will choose the best ones for nomination to the Best in Show panel; (s)he can nominate one each of adult male, adult female, neuter male, neuter female, junior and kitten, so you may have to bring your cat back to be compared to the others of its type so the judge can make his/her nomination

*Best In Show Awards*
Each of the categories has its own BIS awards:

Category I - Persians & Exotics
Category II - Semilonghairs
Category III - Shorthairs
Category IV - Siamese & Orientals
Category V - Household Pets

The categories are often not done in order, so the show manager will anounce which category BIS is being done next, and then list cat numbers which are required to be presented for this particular one. When your cat's number is called, you should bring him/her up and place him/her in the holding pen with its number on, then sit back to watch the show.

Each qualified judge will have nominated, for instance, one adult male in that category. These cats are then judged against each other by all the judges qualified to judge that category to choose the BIS Adult Male for that category. This is repeated for the adult females, neuter males, neuter females, juniors (either sex) and kittens (either sex).

The adult male and female winners will then be judged against each other to get the adult BIS (the other gets BOX, or Best Opposite Sex), and the neuter male and females the same. Many shows then judge the best adult, neuter, kitten and junior together to get Category BIS.

Finally, after all the categories have been judged, there *may* be an Overall Best in Show where the Category BIS cats are judged together to find the best cat in the show, but not all shows do this.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: Congratulations:thumbup:


----------



## sammygirl (Dec 11, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for the explanation. Looks even more confusing than GCCF!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

congratulations where are the pictures?


----------

